# Kamagong sticks are hard to find.



## LAKANPOPOT (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't know if you have heard that the kamagong sticks are hard to get. And suppliers are having a hard time bringing them out of the Philippines. Think that is the reason why the kamagong sticks are getting pricier. Any thoughts on this maybe you wanna share. Please do. Thanks.


----------



## Dagatan (Apr 7, 2005)

Kamagong is endangered. Purchaseing it uses up one of the Philippines natural resources. Try Bahi instead.


----------



## Drifter (Apr 19, 2005)

Try this.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 19, 2005)

Drifter said:
			
		

> Try this.



I just put a good size order through them. They told me I will receive my order in 2-3 weeks. I ordered Bahi too. Will post if they have a problem shipping them to the USA.


----------



## James Kovacich (May 9, 2005)

I received my kamagongs without a hitch. I was quoted a 2-3 weeks delivery and it was a bit less than 3 weeks. I received some bahi also. I like the kamagong better especially cut down to Serrada size.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (May 9, 2005)

Drifter, I was going to recommend the same website. Great products and real great communications with the owners.


----------



## OULobo (May 10, 2005)

I have some friends that have done some rather rigorous and extensive testing on kamagong and cocobola sticks. They have found that most of the time the sticks, if not kept in a humid atmosphere will become brittle and easy to shatter in training, not to mention that the hardness of the wood puts a lot of wear on the joints from impact. Just a few things to keep in mind if you plan on training with them regularly.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (May 11, 2005)

I totally understand your concerns. Thanks for the tip. All heavy weapons used will cause some kind of wear and tear on your body if used improperly. Just have to be very careful on the use. What heavy sticks teaches is body mechanics and torque. With a light stick you might find that you are using too much of your arm. Heavy weapons help synchronize the whole body. Just my two cents.


----------



## OULobo (May 11, 2005)

LAKANPOPOT said:
			
		

> I totally understand your concerns. Thanks for the tip. All heavy weapons used will cause some kind of wear and tear on your body if used improperly. Just have to be very careful on the use. What heavy sticks teaches is body mechanics and torque. With a light stick you might find that you are using too much of your arm. Heavy weapons help synchronize the whole body. Just my two cents.




Sure, I do strike patterns with axe handles to work both muscle strength and usage of momentum. I was worried more about damage from impact of hitting another stick or object. Hardwoods are not good at shock absorption. Usually repeated hard impacts result in catrilage damage or a shattered stick.


----------

